# Harvey Norman's Flexirent scheme



## inasoup (25 Aug 2012)

Hi, Has anyone tried the Harvey Norman Flexirent scheme? Is it reliable ? The store people said the that the flexirent is done by an australian company. Want to know about peoples experience with it before going for it. I apologise if I posted the question in the wrong forum.


----------



## vandriver (25 Aug 2012)

Am I missing something?It appears to be a hugely expensive lease plan with limited insurance tacked on.I roughly calculated the Apr at 50%!


----------



## Tired Paul (26 Aug 2012)

If can you afford to pay up front for all the goods then I wouldnt recommend this scheme. Have just finished a flexirent scheme myself. I was taken in the low monthly payments but soon realised that this was going to be an expensive lesson. In the fine print you never own the goods outright. It's only at the end of the scheme where you have an option of making a settlement to purchase the goods. I was shocked when I discovered this. Turned out that in order to make the goods mine I had make an extra 2 months payments to make the item mine. Turned out that over the course of the scheme I paid over €1000 for a laptop that had a shelf price of €599. Buyer beware and read the small print. LESSON LEARNED.


----------

